# Black Ghost Knifefish?



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello everyone!
In the past I have kept many betta fish, but now I am looking for a new type of fish to try keeping.
Black ghost knifefish have caught my eye! I saw a real sweet one at a friend's house... the poor fellow was in a 15 gallon aquarium... but was active and cute none the less.
He/she was probably about 5 inches... and growing fast.. much too big for the little tank. 

Anyways... I was thinking of getting on of these fellows! 
I know a little bit about them... but have heard differently about their minimum tank size. Since they can grow over a foot.. a large tank is needed. But how large? Some websites have recommended 50 gallons as a minimum.. some 75.. and some up to a 100. What do you consider the minimum? I have a great 70gal fluval that I can pair with another filter...so a black knife would be great!

I was going to get aeration, driftwood and a large tank for my friend.. and some tankmates. I'm not all sure what they can live with... what do you recommend? I've heard discus, angels and gouramis can live with them... but I'm thinking of smaller fish as tankmates. 

I have some fake plants as hiding places too.. and will get more rocks for it to hide in.... If this does end up happening!!

If you have any experience in keeping these fish or have any suggestions, I would love to hear about it!


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

A 70 gallon is a good choice to move him into ASAP before stunting occurs. The big thing to keep in mind is that ghost knife fish are very active, and not very flexible. One day he will outgrow the 70 and need a 120 min with a wide-foot print and even then he may even outgrow that.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

from what i know about those guys is they need a insulated place to hide, they use elctro currents to hunt. too many other fish will stress him out hes not a people person (i mean fish) anyways they are also nighttime preditors and smaller fish will be eatin. if memory servers me right


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Otter, I think most if not all of your questions are covered in our profile, click the shaded name Black Ghost Knifefish. It describes a good aquascape, tank size [6 feet by 2 feet], possible tankmates, etc. This is an interesting fish, but one that is too often not maintained in the proper setup and they die prematurely.

Byron.


----------



## Sinopa (Dec 29, 2009)

I recommend at least a 100 gallon for them at their full size, a fish store near my work has a huge one and he's way too big for the 75 gallon they currently have him in, he can't even turn around he's so huge. I'll try to get a picture of him if he's still there.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone--
I would most likely be getting a 120 gallon so that I can fit a few tankmates in there with it....
Someone housed theirs with angelfish no problem.. so I may try that If i do end up getting one. 
Poor fellows with their un bendable spines


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi. 

I have a ghost that is about 25cm long in a 70gal.( He/she is going to be in a tank of at least 200 gallons in the next year or so)

I have kept him/her with Moonlight, dwarf and pearl gourami, angels, silver dollars,bronze corys and pleco's.

He/she likes to eat guppys. 

If you get one just be sure to keep nitrite 0 and ammonia 0 sins they are very sensitive.

Any thing smaller then 5cm is possible food.(When half grown{30cm})

I know allot about them so feel free to PM me if you have more questions.



Nicolaas.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

> I know allot about them so feel free to PM me if you have more questions.


Wouldn't it be beneficial to ask and answer questions about them on the open forum? That way, everyone else can learn a thing or two as well.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes I have no problem with that. 

I have slow internet even on my fone so its better fore my to PM cause some times the page is to big and its closed by the fone.


----------

